# Y'all Just Wait! (New Zealand)



## bjcotton (Jul 29, 2006)

In December I'm going to New Zealand for 6 weeks to visit with friends.  When I get back, all you'll hear is NZ this, NZ that, and NZ this here    It'll be my first vacation vacation ever.  While in the Navy my "vacations" were always to visit family, and if you've ever lived away from your family, you'll understand it's no vacation to come back home for a while.  You're more tired after it's over than you were when you got there


----------



## Shunka (Jul 29, 2006)

Have fun!!! NZ is one place I have always wanted to visit. I'll look forward to your reports!!!


----------



## mudbug (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds great, bj.  My folks went there some years ago and loved it.  I don't mind hearig about NZ this, that, and the other.


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 29, 2006)

I plan to take lots of pictures.  I'll post them to my photobucket URL so y'all can view 'em.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 29, 2006)

Billy, are you going to see Amanda?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 29, 2006)

Yay for you! I always have wanted to go.


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 29, 2006)

I hope to June!  She's one of my favorite people...but, with so many _favorite_ people    That reminds me, I haven't heard from her for a while, I'll have to email her.

I'm so excited about it BB, I don't know how I'll ever wait until December.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 29, 2006)

Billy How long you down there for?? Into January at all im going to Aussie and NZ beginning of Jan


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 29, 2006)

Billy, how wonderful! Amanda will just die to hear about you making the trip. What's your itinerary?

Gosh, if your trip coincides with Jen's, NZ will never be the same.


----------



## MJ (Jul 29, 2006)

Have a great trip, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## corazon (Jul 29, 2006)

NZ is our dream vacation.  dh & I would love to go!  Maybe when the kids are older...much older.  Can't wait to see the photos!  Have fun!


----------



## Lynan (Jul 30, 2006)

Billy you still haven't told me the dates you will be here....would be nice to 'meet' you  . This yapping via the net is one thing but sitting in the sun or on the sand with a cold beer or wine is another! And, we will most likely be in Gisborne sometime in January so heres hoping!!!

And Jen is gonna be in NZ too???? Hmmmmmmm, she has been holding out on me that girl. Must get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL Lyn im starting in Aussie.. then going to Auckland and christ church


----------



## attie (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll come with you Jen and bring a carton of xxxx for BJ.

Hello Lyn


----------



## Lynan (Jul 30, 2006)

You rascal Attie!! Gidday to you mate and welcome to DC...and we dont mean Washington... 

xxx


----------



## cjs (Jul 30, 2006)

Billy,  you'd better plan a longer stay while in that part of the world...


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 30, 2006)

cjs said:
			
		

> Billy,  you'd better plan a longer stay while in that part of the world...


Yeah....  don't know whether six weeks will be enough!   (I'm serious!)


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL Ok Well Wayne Ian and i can meet you down in Mackay and then we can all go to NZ


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 30, 2006)

At the present time I am planning for leaving here around December 5th and returning January 9th.  I am going to try to finangle a trip to Gisborne, but most of my time will be spent in Drury with Dale and her family.  Drury isn't very far from Auckland so maybe we could all meet there.  I'm kind of leaving the plans up to Dale and her family.  I'll have to firm up the length of my stay before I buy my ticket though.  Y'all know that 6 weeks away from my Buddy dog will give me withdrawal pains and depression doncha?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG, you need to tell Dale where we are. I enjoy her magnificent writings and recipes so much! Such a sweet lady.


----------



## Lynan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, do let Dale know Billy!! I have had my head in the sand and forgotten about letting her know.  I talked with her a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes I email dale as well i think she mentioned you were coming.. Ill have to contact her to tell her my arrangements


----------



## Ellen (Jul 30, 2006)

Aha, speak of the devil. Now, here are your instructions! Billy, If you go home early Jan it is hardly 6 weeks, stay longer. Jen, dear Lady, come and stay here for a while, whatever you can fit in.. whenever. Doors are open, Amanda, Lynan, we can go to them, Gisborne is lovely, PN is too. Or they can take a trip here to stay, whatever is convenient for them. Both are about 5 hours away. Let the riots begin!


----------



## Lynan (Jul 30, 2006)

One wonders if you know what you are letting yourself in for Dale, still, at least it'll be summer and if the riots get outta hand there will be a few trees to tie them to? Drinkie poo in hand of course. 
We absolutely have to work something out about meeting up. We will talk.


----------



## Ellen (Jul 30, 2006)

Good stuff Lynan,  I have killer giraffes up the trees to throw coconuts upon the heads of any who transgress.  It is a good ploy, and confuses people.


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 30, 2006)

Here you are Sweetie Pie.  As you can see, I haven't been here long either.  I think it was Jan that told me about this place...so glad she did...or maybe it was Jen, or June, or Jean...hah!  You remember me, Mr. CRS himself  

I've been thinking about maybe staying longer.  Have to convince the family they can get along without me though


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 30, 2006)

I traveled alot for many years and no one in my house starved to death.  My son's are 6'3 and 6'5...they managed.

Just show the gorilla where the grocery store and McD's are located.


----------



## attie (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh dear, the Gorilla's going along? maybe he can get a game with the Allblacks while he's there, that should get his appetite going 

OK Jen, so your picking up Ian @ Hamo, this is starting to sound like a school re-union. Tell me the dates and I'll ask the minister of finance. We can get away on December 27th for a couple of weeks. I would like to go down to Invercargill, shouldn't be much of a drive, NZ's only a small country

Hello Dale


----------



## Ellen (Jul 30, 2006)

They will be OK Billy, and despite your worst fears so will Buddy.  I do know how hard it is to leave him, or any doggie.  But you will have 2 and one 16th here, if dear old Africa makes it 'till then.   That make of dog is only supposed to live until about 10, but he is 13 and getting very old and rickety.  He's deaf but still eats well and has retained his figure in spite of his affinity to food.


----------



## Ellen (Jul 30, 2006)

g'day Attie old thing.  You can stay too!...  and the finance minister.  Carol can keep you in line.  It is a beautiful drive down the east coast, get the ferry over Cook Straight and continue down east coast.  Predictably Invercargill is right at the bottom of the Sth Island.   We are a good base for staying, about kms from the motorway both North and South.  You might want to zoom north and see the meeting of the waters at Cape Rianga, that is the seam in the meeting of the Tasman Sea and the Pacific Ocean. And the Bay of Islands and all that.


----------



## Ellen (Jul 30, 2006)

That is 5 Kms from the motorway.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 30, 2006)

Ellen said:
			
		

> That is 5 Kms from the motorway.


 
I wanna go! I wanna go!!


----------



## attie (Jul 30, 2006)

That sounds real good Dale, I could handle a couple of weeks over your way. We would get a rental car and just cruise about checking out your seafood, and your fruits [never seen stone fruit on a tree] and Kiwi fruit, and your cheeses, and your steaks, and your beer [yum] and and and then it will be time to come home


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL Ok ill get ian swing by pick up clive..

Gee i hope i got enough room on my broom stick


----------



## cjs (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh darn, and you know they will be cooking up a storm!!! Somebody better take darn good notes.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 31, 2006)

attie said:
			
		

> That sounds real good Dale, I could handle a couple of weeks over your way. We would get a rental car and just cruise about checking out your seafood, and your fruits [never seen stone fruit on a tree] and Kiwi fruit, and your cheeses, and your steaks, and your beer [yum] and and and then it will be time to come home


Don't forget the WINE, Wayne!  Those Kiwi's are making some of the juiciest Sauvignon Blancs in the world, and great Chards and Pinot Noirs, as well!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 31, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I wanna go! I wanna go!!


 
Me too Clive....


----------



## Ellen (Jul 31, 2006)

All come on down.  Plenty of room.  Doors are open.  ;Þ


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok so im sure i have room on the broom for June Jan and Clive.. lol it might be cramped but the foods good and broom service is very clean


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 1, 2006)

We'll just sleep standing up, leaning on each other...

said the actress to the bishop.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 1, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> We'll just sleep standing up, leaning on each other...
> 
> said the actress to the bishop.


works for me!


----------



## attie (Aug 1, 2006)

I haven't been game to ask her yet, not going to be a cheap trip. I reckon I'll need about $3k to cover everything.

"5 KLM to the freeway???"
That must be just about to the other side.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 1, 2006)

OK, is this a private party, or are Yanks invited too?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 1, 2006)

Start packing, Mudbug. You can sleep standing in the broom closet with June, Clive and me.


----------



## Ellen (Aug 1, 2006)

Hang about guys, we have 32 bedrooms here, if not 32 beds.   Also some camp stretchers.  ;Þ


----------



## Ellen (Aug 1, 2006)

Yanks are coming Mudbug, So are Ozzies, so are Pommies.  It is all on mate I tell you.


----------



## DaCook (Aug 2, 2006)

I wonder what the shortest route from the Yukon to New Zealand is?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 2, 2006)

straight down?

better get digging...


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 2, 2006)

Marlene My broom Stick does a non stop flight with meals from Yukon to NZ


----------



## DaCook (Aug 2, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Marlene My broom Stick does a non stop flight with meals from Yukon to NZ


LMAO made my eveing thanks jen.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 2, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Marlene My broom Stick does a non stop flight with meals from Yukon to NZ


 
yeah, but what's the in-flight movie?


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL theres always a movie


----------



## Ardor (Aug 2, 2006)

Great, the very month i will be back in Malaysia... Anyway, the drive from Christchurch to Invercargill will be about 8 hours. You can stop by Dunedin, being a student town, would be nice and quiet during the summer. Nice change of pace from the rest of New Zealand during that time.

Try and do a glacier walk. I really enjoyed those... And you can go to Kaikoura for a dolphin swim. 

Food wise... err... Hmmmm... There is no actual kiwi food per say... You can try their Kumara fries which are sweet potato chips...The kids here love a biscuit called Tim Tams and i personally enjoy a soft drink called L&P.


----------



## Quietwolf (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm jealous, Billy. I'm wishing everyone a great trip.


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 13, 2006)

Dale, please adopt me and send me plane fare home!!  Okay, I'll just stow away in Billy's luggage!  Oh, I am green with envy everyone.  It sounds like you all are going to have so much fun.  It's a dream vacation.


----------



## mitmondol (Sep 13, 2006)

Sheeesshhhh, everybody's going?!
Can I go too (have my own broom, can take passengers...)


----------



## Ellen (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL, and Billy may be bringing his sister too.   Howzat..  I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## Lynan (Sep 13, 2006)

Now Billy will definitely have to write a food blog here for all the DC people to see. And, its just as well you have 32 bedrooms Ellen, looks like you may fill em' all!!  How cool for Billy that his sister may come too. 

I dont have 32 bedrooms but if any DC'er is coming Downunder, I would be most happy ( in fact delighted) to get to meet you and provide somewhere to sleep in my ole town. Just let me know!!


----------



## bjcotton (Sep 13, 2006)

My, My, My!  Jes' look at all the people!  You have to know the excitement is almost unendurable.  I've already begun making lists and have sent some things on ahead...how many suitcases can I take?  I'd better find out and about weight limitations too   I was sitting thinking about how many cookbooks I could take and then thought that's dumb.  I'm taking a CD with enough recipes to last all of us for years.  I've got a camera that'll hold 500 pictures and the cable to download them to the computer.  Don't know about taking my laptop, it'd give me something to do on the way down...nah, books, that's the ticket.

I am planning on arriving somewhere around the 1st of December and staying to the latter part of January.  Don't plan on going anywhere fancy, cause I'm bringing 2 pair of slacks, t-shirts, sandals [my frillies of course], my Manolo blahnik heels in case Dale wants to go dancing and that's about it.  Presies of course...mostly tie dyes.

Of all the people that just might be around, the only one I've met is Marlene from the Frozen North.  What an adventure.  Mudbug, we could eat some real Aussie mudbugs if Attie'd bring 'em.  Have you seen pictures of those mudbugs they have down in Aussie land?  Those things are terrifying looking.  Course I told Dale I'd leave my food prejudices at home and at least try anything they put in front of me.

Do you realize there's only about 78 days left til I leave?


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 14, 2006)

Billy ive changed my flights I leave December 3rd


----------



## attie (Sep 14, 2006)

Mud Crabs BJ


----------



## mudbug (Sep 14, 2006)

just stick the knife in me and twist it, attie and billy................

sigh...have pity and please try to not have too much fun without me!  (all right, go ahead, then)


----------



## bjcotton (Sep 14, 2006)

Not those mudbugs Wayne, I meant those lobster looking thangs...they'se UGLY!


----------



## attie (Sep 14, 2006)

These ones Bill
Moreton Bay Bugs


----------



## Quietwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

OK Wayne, now I'm starving


----------



## attie (Sep 16, 2006)

A word of warning before you get there Billy, watch your change when you buy something. Those Kiwis can't count, I buy their 1/2 shell oysters in a 5 dozen esky and almost allways there's one short.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 18, 2006)

attie said:
			
		

> These ones Bill
> Moreton Bay Bugs




Balmain Bugs!!!!! You Queenslanders always get it wrong!!! LOL


----------



## attie (Sep 18, 2006)

Now listen here buggerlugs  This is a Balmain Bug 





Very close but not quiet the same. I think you would need them to be side x side to pick the difference


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, I never knew it was 2 different things, we always just thought it was a difference in names between the states. Thanks now I can tell my dad he's told me the wrong thing all these years!!!


----------

